# Red Bone



## Mudslingerrcm (Jan 30, 2011)

Is a Red Bone a good Coon Hound


----------



## Boar Stalker (Jan 30, 2011)

Mudslingerrcm said:


> Is a Red Bone a good Coon Hound



Some are, some aren't. Just like any breed.

I've only hunted with one that I liked and that was Sam Hodges Ghost dog, he won his cast Friday night at the Winter Classic and I think placed 7th Reg.  I'm sure there are more out there. Ryan Beasley and Brian Ratcliff on here have some nice one's from what I've heard. Tim Trone just won 2nd place NtCh at the Winter Classic with one.

If I was looking to buy one I'd contact one of these guys.


----------



## Lil D (Jan 30, 2011)

Any coonhound is just as good as the other, it's how much time you put in the dog and how bad you want to hunt.


----------



## Boar Stalker (Jan 30, 2011)

Lil D said:


> Any coonhound is just as good as the other, it's how much time you put in the dog and how bad you want to hunt.



Got to disagree here. Some dogs just don't have it regardless. If all dogs were as good as any other finished dogs would be a dime a dozen.


----------



## shawnrice (Jan 30, 2011)

had some good ones and had some bad ones ,I have used them for deer and coons ,had one that was pure coon dog stock and was the best deer dog I ever had she would not even look at a coon so we put her with deer dogs and she loved it,in my opinion all breeds can have the same outcome I dont think there is any guarantee on any ,just got to see what ya come up with,i still got an old male redbone that never has been worth a hoot for nothing but EATING like a horse,but the kids like him so he stays,just got into rabbit beagles and now I am having fun!!


----------



## Mudslingerrcm (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions looking at getting a red bone and wanted to know some peoples opions on them


----------



## redawgman (Jan 30, 2011)

*Thanks for the compliment*

If you are interested in a redbone there are some good ones and bad. Main thing do your homework find out about the dog, go hunting with it. All these dogs of every breed has a hole in it somewhere. It's just finding one that you can live with the hole.....lol

Good luck if you wanna see ol ghost go one night give me a call.He is the dog in my avatar pic.


----------



## Mudslingerrcm (Jan 30, 2011)

I might take you up on the one night


----------



## ngacoons (Jan 30, 2011)

just a plain ole nnnooooo would have been fine on them red ones


----------



## ejs1980 (Jan 31, 2011)

They are as good a breed as any if you do your homework. I will say it is more important to do some learning on red bones, leopards, and plotts than something like a walker, english, or blue tick. No disrespect to the owners of good ones but there's just not as many out there to choose from.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 31, 2011)

Some of the best dogs I've ever followed in the woods have been redbones. My dad used to keep the Timber Chopper redbone line, and we had some great dogs. Seen some good red bear hounds too. In _any_ breed, probably 75% of them are about worthless, 20% are mediocre but will tree a coon here and there, and 5% are what I would call a good coon dog.


----------



## Shaun honea (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey mudslinger I've got a man up here that I hunt with some he has a female he was wanting to give away she's young and she's not registered,he's got two other dogs and she hasent been messed with much,I'll check and see if he's still got her if your interested.


----------



## yoteman (Jan 31, 2011)

Boar Stalker said:


> Got to disagree here. Some dogs just don't have it regardless. If all dogs were as good as any other finished dogs would be a dime a dozen.



amen


----------



## Mudslingerrcm (Jan 31, 2011)

If you will look into that for me Shaun


----------



## 1222DANO (Feb 1, 2011)

Redbone Coonhound
Scottish immigrants brought handsome red foxhounds
to America in the late 1700s, and Red Irish
Foxhounds were imported before the Civil War.
By the late 18th century, some coon hunters began
breeding for hotter-nosed, faster dogs that were
swifter at locating and faster at treeing raccoons.
They used the hot, swift Irish hounds in their breeding
programs and the Redbone Coonhound evolved
into a recognized, respected breed well before 1900.
While other coonhound breeders selected only for
function, Redbone breeders, for a period of several
years, concentrated on breeding a nearly solid-colored,
flashy, red dog. As soon as the eye-catching color
bred true, these serious hunters once again selected
for performance. Today both attributes are well
established in the breed.
www.akccoonhounds.org

YOU CAN LEARN ALOT OF HISTORY ABOUT THE BREED FROM THE BREED STANDARDS UNDER THE RULES TAB ON THE LEFT SIDE OF THE PAGE THEN CLICK ON THE HISTORY AND STANDARDS. I'VE ONLY HAD ONE REDBONE AND HE WAS A LITTLE BIT ILL SO I CAN'T TELL YOU ANYTHING FROM EXPERIENCE WITH THE BREED. I USED TO KNOW A GUY THAT WOULD TRAIN ANY YARD DOG TO TREE COONS AND THEY COULD DO IT TOO. ITS MORE ABOUT WHAT YOU PUT INTO THE DOG. THEN SOMETIMES YOU'VE GOT TO KNOW WHEN TO START OVER CAUSE LIKE THEY SAID SOME JUST DON'T HAVE IT BUT AS FAR AS RUNNING TRASH YOU CAN BREAK THEM SOMETIMES AND ABOUT ALL PUPS WILL RUN TRASH AT ONE TIME OR ANOTHER SO DON'T GET DISCOURAGED.


----------



## hollerin big (Feb 1, 2011)

Get a started dog for your first might seem like a lot of money at once for a dog but you will enjoy it a lot better and end up saving money JMO


----------



## soggy bottom Buck (Mar 2, 2011)

Looking For Timber Chopper blooded pup for grand son.  912-403-0793 ask for Danny


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 2, 2011)

I've saw one good un.


----------



## Prorain (Mar 3, 2011)

They's good'ns and badn's and you may get a pup either way outta any litter.It's a crap shot on ever pup but I believe "Time Well Spent with the pup and if it's your first it's special!Don't mater if it's a redalkerblacktickcurott.


----------



## ryan_beasley (Mar 3, 2011)

Boar Stalker said:


> Some are, some aren't. Just like any breed.
> 
> I've only hunted with one that I liked and that was Sam Hodges Ghost dog, he won his cast Friday night at the Winter Classic and I think placed 7th Reg.  I'm sure there are more out there. Ryan Beasley and Brian Ratcliff on here have some nice one's from what I've heard. Tim Trone just won 2nd place NtCh at the Winter Classic with one.
> 
> If I was looking to buy one I'd contact one of these guys.





Thanks for the compliment, and I agree.  The other guys mentioned are all GREAT guys with really nice hounds and good supporters of the breed.  I'm sure I can speak for these guys in we will all try to help you out in any way we can.  I know Sam, Tim, and myself occassionally have pups off of good blooded dogs that speak for themselves, and Brian has some really nice dogs doing winning everywhere and will hunt hard enough to make a poodle a treeing machine!  I like the Redbones alot for their personality in and out of the woods.  Most all of the dogs I carry in the woods are house trained, like to please, easy handling, and just likeable dogs.  Its hard to find a really nice hound in any breed, I've just always liked these old redbones.  You're welcome to come down and hunt with me any night you get ready.  

Ryan


----------



## DROPPINEM (Mar 3, 2011)

I bought a pup from a good cross that Ryan and Sam H made and have been impressed so far......I dont like to start dogs real early but i took this dog about two weeks ago just to see if another dog my cousin was trying out was ill with pups.I expected him to stay around my feet being his first time in the woods and he did for about 10 seconds.He ran with the older dogs and was at the tree with them.He was sniffing the bark off that tree trying to put it all together.We made two other drops that night and he was with them every step of the way.One time i heard him opening up so i turned my light off and snuck up on him i thought he may have been hung up in the creek or something and needed some help.I found him in the creek bed running back and forth on a sand bar with his nose on the ground barking .I dont know what it was but this dog shows a lot of drive to hunt and please.Last weekend we tried it again and he actually split from my walker that he is kenneled with and was hunting on his own.I am not talking about running around like pups do this dog had his NOSE ON THE GROUND!!!I have been impressed t say the least.First cage coon he ever saw he was trying to chew the cage to get to it.....Thanks Ryan Beasley and Sam H for putting this cross together.


----------



## Brian Ratliff (Mar 3, 2011)

ryan_beasley said:


> I'm sure I can speak for these guys in we will all try to help you out in any way we can.  I know Sam, Tim, and myself occassionally have pups off of good blooded dogs that speak for themselves, and Brian has some really nice dogs doing winning everywhere and will hunt hard enough to make a poodle a treeing machine!
> 
> Ryan





I aint never seen a reddog tree a coon!!!


----------



## ArmyTaco (Mar 4, 2011)

Brian Ratliff said:


> I aint never seen a reddog tree a coon!!!



Me neither...always possums...

J/K I have been with Ghost and his half brother when he was around. I really like that bloodline. Colonel was all coondog and Ghost is well on his way. I have even mentioned to Sam about a Ghost pup down the road..did I really just say that.


----------



## hawg dawg (Mar 6, 2011)

Heard there might be a picture of a good looking Blue dog feller holding a nice Red dogs tail with a big ol' trophy laid out in front that might surface one day.....


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 6, 2011)

hawg dawg said:


> Heard there might be a picture of a good looking Blue dog feller holding a nice Red dogs tail with a big ol' trophy laid out in front that might surface one day.....


Sounds about like a bluetick hunter..Always riding the coat tails of others


----------



## Brian Ratliff (Mar 6, 2011)

hawg dawg said:


> Heard there might be a picture of a good looking Blue dog feller holding a nice Red dogs tail with a big ol' trophy laid out in front that might surface one day.....


----------



## hawg dawg (Mar 6, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> Sounds about like a bluetick hunter..Always riding the coat tails of others



Reckon it's better to be riding than sitting there wishing for a ride......


----------



## hawg dawg (Mar 6, 2011)

Brian Ratliff said:


>


----------



## Brian Ratliff (Mar 6, 2011)

hawg dawg said:


> Reckon it's better to be riding than sitting there wishing for a ride......


----------



## plottman25 (Jul 11, 2011)

ngacoons said:


> just a plain ole nnnooooo would have been fine on them red ones[/QUOTE
> I have never hunted with a good redbone, seen some sorry ones, but From what i see out of Brian Ratliffs hounds on here he has some great ones.


----------



## Brian Ratliff (Jul 14, 2011)

I had a litter of 6 Nov 22nd. 4 males lived the 2 that have been hunted will run & tree with old dogs & hate coon both will kill 1 alone. I just got the other 2 back I'd almost bet by 9 months old they tree their own coon.


----------



## Donnie Reid (Jul 14, 2011)

good luck with them redbones theres good and bad in all breeds iam gonna get me a red dog one day if i can find one cheap or free like i do with all the sorry walker dogs i find out there guess i need to spend the money on a red dog or something that will tree a coon and not slick so much


----------



## hardwoodhallar (Jul 17, 2011)

i got one he is a year and a half i had him treeing his own coon at seven mouths will start compation hunting this year all ready showing he is a hunting dog show dog and best friend i would give my girl friend away before i sold him he rides the four wheeler he rides in my truck i have him spoiled


----------



## bowkill71 (Aug 5, 2011)

u git out of it what u put into it


----------



## Brian Ratliff (Aug 18, 2012)

hawg dawg said:


> Heard there might be a picture of a good looking Blue dog feller holding a nice Red dogs tail with a big ol' trophy laid out in front that might surface one day.....


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 18, 2012)

I know a feller that might buy a pretty good redbone if yall know of any.


----------

